# Aldabras taking a bath



## Chipdog (Jun 8, 2008)

Even though they have their own in ground pool I figured I would give them a dip in an above ground pool today.
As always it ends in Poo
































I mean come on... I know dogs that don't go this big.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 8, 2008)

Ummm so is that your way of taking a "crappy" picture?  What can I say, sometimes things just kinda come out...

Looks like they had a good time.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 8, 2008)

Chipdog, looks like they were having great fun. Only here could we appreciate poo pics.


----------



## jasso2 (Jun 9, 2008)

jajajaja nice ****. looks healthy!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 11, 2008)

LOL, poo pic 

_____________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## tortoiseguru44 (Jun 17, 2008)

Kool pics


----------



## Tortobox (Jun 21, 2008)

Awesome aldabras...very nice pictures..thanks for sharing


----------



## shelber10 (Jun 22, 2008)

when did you get your aldalbras and for how much


----------



## Chipdog (Jun 22, 2008)

I have had them for about 7 months. In that time they have grown at least an inch maybe closer to 2. You can find them for $1250 for a 4 inch baby up to 15k for a 20 inch and the prices jump up from there if you can find one. I payed a bit more then most people were selling them but that was because they were from my local area and they didn't show any signs of pyramiding.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 22, 2008)

I know it looks like they are swiming in the pics I figure the front feet are able to touch the bottom but it lookes like s/he lifted his back feet up and let them float when he was pooing. True?


----------



## Chipdog (Jun 22, 2008)

no no
I filled it just enough so they are floating. when they reached straight down they could get their nails to grip a bit but they were bobbing up and down. Al[/u]dabras do like to swim and have been known to swim from island to island

http://www.arkive.org/species/GES/reptiles/Geochelone_gigantea/Geochelone_gigantea_06b.html


----------



## evin (Aug 8, 2008)

they are amazing


----------



## Sunrise (Mar 31, 2009)

nice aldabra, how big were they in the picture?
and how big are they now?
what do you feed them with to stay not piramiding? anyone could ship aldabra to Indonesia/
tia.


----------



## Millerlite (Mar 31, 2009)

sweet, Aldabras are awesome tortoises, i wish i could afford one, ha.. one day though i will def. get one.


----------



## dewbert (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice torts... reminds me of a scene from Caddyshack! <grin>


----------



## DuttonWebb (Mar 31, 2009)

aldabras are the coolest


----------



## Richardtexasherp (Apr 2, 2009)

wow those guys are awsome! how old are they? where did u get them?


----------

